# OLEACC.dll



## Drake (Jul 10, 2003)

So there I am trying to install Kazaa v2.5, their latest upgrade... I downloaded the installation program successfully and opened it to begin the installation. I received an error message that said: "Couldn't load library OLEACC.dll" I searched my hard drive for the file, and it was not there. I found a .dll-sharing website that let me download it from them. The directions said to just place the file in the \windows\system directory, which I did. But I keep getting the same error message! HELP! I'm going batty here!!!


----------



## DudeXP (Jul 5, 2003)

http://www.dll-files.com/cgi-bin/cgiwrap/dll-files/topdown/download.pl?file=oleacc.zip==

Try placing it in windows\System32\

Restart after the dll implantation.


----------



## Drake (Jul 10, 2003)

I put it three places. \Windows, \Windows\System, \Windows\System32.

No dice.

I am going to have to resort to screaming at a brick wall!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Try going to add/remove programs, windows setup, is the windows accessibility box checked?


----------



## Drake (Jul 10, 2003)

...
How will that help? Isn't that just for developmentally disabled assistance? Magnifying glass, etc.?


----------



## Tnacnud (Jun 14, 2003)

I have had this problem before, all i did was install Direct x 9.0 at a download site such as www.rocketdownload.com tell me if it works for you.


----------



## Drake (Jul 10, 2003)

Well, I'm d/l'ing it now... I'll let you know if it works.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Progress report????


----------



## spdybarnacle (Jul 17, 2003)

Yes please I am having the same problem!


----------



## Drake (Jul 10, 2003)

No change, no help.


----------



## Lonewolf9296 (Jul 18, 2003)

Hi Drake--i had the same problem--couldn't fix it--so i downloaded the program"Morpheus"-basically the same as "Kazaa"-here's the site
http://download.com.com/3001-2166-10214422.html


----------



## Korsager (Jul 20, 2003)

HI Drake

Had the same problem and none of the above worked for me - but this did:

In a case you get a "OLEACC.DLL Missing", please follow the below steps;

1. Click Start, and then click Run.
2. In the Open box, type SFC, and then click OK.
3. In the System File Checker dialog box, click Extract one file from installation disk.
4. In the Specify the system file you would like to restore dialog box, type Oleacc.dll, and then click Start.
5. In the Restore from box, type D:\win98, where D is your computer's CD-ROM or DVD-ROM drive.
6. In the Save file in box, type C:\windows\system, and then click OK.
7. In the Extract File dialog box, click OK.
8. In System File Checker, click Close.
9. Restart your computer.

It may work for you to !!


----------



## patrick3087 (Jul 28, 2003)

i am having a problem i downloaded kazaa and when i clicked on the icon to install it said library oleacc.dll couldn't load . i noticed that people have posted on this subject and was wondering if they came up with a working solution


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://forums.techguy.org/t149258/s6667be4a87e137754857010a19e548d2.html

see post number 6, I think that worked for someone.


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Hello patrick and welcome to TSG!

When stating a problem it is good form to say what operating system you have so we know how to deal with it properly, as there are different solutions for different OS's.

For anyone running Win98se I recommend SFC (System File Checker) as the first line of defence against missing or corrupt system files. To try it on your W98se read my simple, illustrated guide HERE


----------



## pnguine (Aug 3, 2003)

Hi

First post

Same problem - post 6 (use sfc) seems to work for me.


----------



## snoogins2003 (Aug 6, 2003)

follow the instructions Korsager posted this worked great for me too...

jobs a scorcher....


----------



## Drake (Jul 10, 2003)

I finally found my Win98 disk, ran SFC as suggested, and tried to install Kazaa v2.5 again...

NO CHANGE! Dammit! I know SFC located a problem with oleacc.dll and replaced it properly, but it still isn't working!


----------



## snoogins2003 (Aug 6, 2003)

hi drake which folder did you place the in? i found it best to extract the file with SFC to my desctop then paste it to the windows/system folder.

hope this helps 



jobs a scorcher


----------



## Sneaky6215 (Aug 12, 2003)

I am having the same problem with OLEACC.dll except I am running on windows 2000. Please help


----------



## Drake (Jul 10, 2003)

the file is already located in the windows\system directory.


----------



## walkeriam (Feb 19, 2002)

Kaaza has been known to have Spyware in it. 
Why would you want to install it?


----------



## Drake (Jul 10, 2003)

Well, first of all, let me thank you for your constructive insight and your suggestion(s) on how to remedy this problem...

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
"Tell her I have a 'rapist' wit."
-Jim Carrey, "Dumb and Dumber"
____________________________________________________


----------



## walkeriam (Feb 19, 2002)

Ok, let me put this another way. 
Maybe the SPYWARE in KaZaa is not installing properly on your computer. 
Do you have a program that prevents BHO's and spyware from installing on that computer?

Go to START > FIND and type in Oleacc.dll and delete the three instances you placed in "WINDOWS, WINDOWS\SYSTEM and WINDOWS\SYSTEM32. Then go back to POST #4 and try what AcaCandy suggested. You will need your Windows 98 CD to install it. The Oleacc.dll file will be install along with the other files.

DLL File: oleacc or oleacc.dll
DLL Name: Active Accessibility DLL
Description: Contains Active Accessibility Core Components


----------

